# 2013 Strother Wrath SHO picture



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Here is a partial picture of the new Wrath SHO. Sorry, this is all you get for now. . . . . more to come soon. :wink:


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

That sleek Riser witht he AP black is awesome... Can't wait for everyone to see the next few pics...


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

So sick!


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

When is strother releasing there line?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

So there is the SHO and the Terra?


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

The bow looks awesome in AP Black. Full pic with specs of this bow will be Nov 15. As far as a date for what Strother will offer for a full line up for 2013 has not been determined yet.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Karbon said:


> So there is the SHO and the Terra?
> 
> View attachment 1499406


No idea where the "Terra" name came from from.


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Awsome!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Dude!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

When are they releasing their '13 lineup? 

I really liked the Wrath I got to shoot.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sub'n


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

AR&BOW said:


> No idea where the "Terra" name came from from.


the limb graphic?


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Cant wait for the new bows.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> the limb graphic?


Winner winner


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

limb stops or cable stops? the badger cam looked to have the potential to be a cable stop bow.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

BMG said:


> limb stops or cable stops? the badger cam looked to have the potential to be a cable stop bow.


Limb stop with the cable over draw protection stud.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a standard cable slide too...hmm....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

They have my attension!! Can't wait to shoot them, loved the 2012 but I waited for 2013


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

The pic with the buck in it...the bow looks like it has some type of center pivot design?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

You beat me to it Shawn, Can't wait to get one of them in my hands!


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

I came so close this season to buying a wrath a few times but held off.. I'm glad I did as i have a feeling 2013 Stother bows are gonna be sick!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

MidMoJeff said:


> The pic with the buck in it...the bow looks like it has some type of center pivot design?


 100% For sure a CP design.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

How long is that bow in the picture? Is that the "Terra". Got any more pics? I knwo you do...but can you post a couple more?


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, and nice buck by the way. Congrats. You got him early.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1217077.-2207520000.1350585751&type=1&theater

for a bigger pic


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Karbon said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1217077.-2207520000.1350585751&type=1&theater
> 
> for a bigger pic


Thanks...that bow looks sweet. So I take it there's a Wrath SHO and a Wrath Terra? If I were to buy a bow off of looks alone, pretty sure I'd buy that Terra. How long before we can see all the specs?


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Karbon said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1217077.-2207520000.1350585751&type=1&theater
> 
> for a bigger pic


Can you post it here? I cant view facebook at work.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

It's getting closer....


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

dtprice said:


> How long is that bow in the picture? Is that the "Terra". Got any more pics? I knwo you do...but can you post a couple more?


I heard it is a 31 ATA bow with a 8" ish BH. Not sure if that is true or not, but that's just what I have heard through the grapevine.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Where do you guys keep coming up with a terra model?

A tv personalities bow sent out before actual production may have anything they particularly want on it.....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Where do you guys keep coming up with a terra model?
> 
> A tv personalities bow sent out before actual production may have anything they particularly want on it.....
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2



True, but that's where it's coming from, that picture has Terra written on the limbs.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Garceau said:


> Where do you guys keep coming up with a terra model?
> 
> A tv personalities bow sent out before actual production may have anything they particularly want on it.....
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2



It was there for a reason. Maybe they just changed the end edition.
I doubt Chris wanted "Terra" on it.


----------



## SX? (Aug 1, 2011)

Karbon said:


> Winner winner


LOL @ Rodney but......so,......."Chicken Dinner"!
Call me sometime dude!
MPL


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Karbon said:


> It was there for a reason. Maybe they just changed the end edition.
> I doubt Chris wanted "Terra" on it.


Im not sure....could it be you arent seeing all of another word?

I cant even see the word. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

If you blow up the picture a little bit and turn your laptop upside down....it definitely looks like "Terra" is the second word. The first word looks to say wrath. the last 3 letters are for sure "-ath" I am very excited for the new line up. I cant afford a new bow this year, but the teasers are doing there job!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Keep an eye on this thread as it will be updated with more pics as they are released.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Subscribed!

I'm in a major conflict right now, do I buy the Moxie, wait until the 2013's come out, or buy the 2012 after the 2013's come out, I'M SO CONFUSED! :BangHead:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

DonnieBaker said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> I'm in a major conflict right now, do I buy the Moxie, wait until the 2013's come out, or buy the 2012 after the 2013's come out, I'M SO CONFUSED! :BangHead:


Eh...just buy a couple of each!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

I just might!


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Man I cant wait to see what bows I may be buying next year...


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Garceau said:


> Im not sure....could it be you arent seeing all of another word?
> 
> I cant even see the word.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Zoom Kevin ZOOM!!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't need to see it....I know what its called.....LOL


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

Ding,ding,ding give the man cigar..Priceless Steve


Karbon said:


> Winner winner


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

The draw weight adjustment looks very interesting on that Terra... I like it!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Garceau said:


> I don't need to see it....I know what its called.....LOL


Ya think?!?!?!

How you been brother?


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Wont part with the Wrath I have now, but interested to see what the new Wrath is!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I will have to check out the new Wrath, just have to!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Ya think?!?!?!
> 
> How you been brother?


Good....getting ready to start hunting hard.

Already in preparation for asa 2013

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

I can't wait until a full picture is available for release. The bow looks so good and that AP Black makes it even sweeter. :tongue:


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Look for another piece of the puzzle tomorrow.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't wait until people stop calling it a Terra.....geezus!


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Already talked to my dealer and told him I will be ordering a new Strother as soon as we can! Love my wrath now but nothing better than a new one!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I hope they keep same specs asin ata, draw length capabilities and over 7" brace and 345-350 true ibo.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm seeing Wrath Team with the M being the realtree antler symbol. ???? who knows


Sent from my iPhone deep inside a Booner's core area using tapatalk.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Trying to get a newer pic up but having issues

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Now we can stop calling it a Terra.....LOL


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Garceau said:


> View attachment 1501963
> 
> 
> Now we can stop calling it a Terra.....LOL


Terra


Terra terra terra.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Keep it up Joel.....you going to be buying me lots of beers at Paris this year!


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Garceau said:


> View attachment 1501963
> 
> 
> Now we can stop calling it a Terra.....LOL


So what is it called? I still can't read it. Otherwise the Terra name will stick


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Garceau said:


> Keep it up Joel.....you going to be buying me lots of beers at Paris this year!


That mean you are gonna make it KeLvin??


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

coachjdub said:


> So what is it called? I still can't read it. Otherwise the Terra name will stick


Wrath SHO - Super High Output is what it looks to me.....


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

TexasCanesFan said:


> That mean you are gonna make it KeLvin??


I plan too....and BTW you are listed under Joel in my phone.....LOL


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ive had a few of the older strother bows and really liked them but i will have to say this is a company to watch for in the future. Imo they build some of the best looking and built bows out there not to mention the new ap black is awesome looking also.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Garceau said:


> I plan too....and BTW you are listed under Joel in my phone.....LOL


That's funny.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Terra
> 
> 
> Terra terra terra.


:laugh:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

If you guys knew the same girl I do, and as well as I did....named Terra you would understand my aversion to it..... LOL


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Garceau said:


>



I do like the graphics and the camo is sharp too. I think I like the AP black better though.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Not sure.....i love pred camo.....will have to see more of the ap black

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

So does the SHO mean a faster wrath?


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

It means some have one.


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

Strother is showing no signs letting up are they! These guys are the real deal. I LOVE my rush but I can only imagine how nice a center pivot wrath is going to be. I ve been waiting for a company to build a 32"+- bow that shoots 330 but is as smooth and sweet to shoot as a bowtech general. I have a good feeling that time has finally come...and if it hasnt,the sho wrath is gonna be damn close.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Garceau said:


> I plan too....and BTW you are listed under Joel in my phone.....LOL


He is Joe in my phone!

I kinda liked Terra


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

bowtech2006 said:


> I hope they keep same specs asin ata, draw length capabilities and over 7" brace and 345-350 true ibo.


That would be a feat. IF they could actually do that then I would actually consider buying one myself, especially in the AP black which I must say that I love. However, the current model is rated at 330 fps...but I've seen 2 independent tests of the wrath by 2 well respected entities. One was at 30", 70#, 350 grains and it only shot 311 fps. The other was at 29", 60#, 300 grains and it shot 301 fps (right on track to hit around 311-314 IBO). They have quite a ways to go to get to a true 345-350 IBO. All the strother fanboys are going to lose their mind after they read this post, but I have yet to see a video or proof of a wrath coming anywhere near its advertised speed. Once again I am not saying it is a bad bow or that I don't like strother, I'm just saying to not get hyped up over their speed ratings, because if you buy it just for that you might end up disappointed when you find out that the speed rating is inflated and your bow is shooting much slower than you expected it to.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

The Strother Wrath, is at the top of list of bows to shoot for 2013.


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

spikealot said:


> it means some have one.


lmao!!!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> He is Joe in my phone!
> 
> I kinda liked Terra


Glad some folks have some respect Rodney!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Some.....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Anyone wamt to see another piece of the puzzle?:mg:


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

AR&BOW said:


> Anyone wamt to see another piece of the puzzle?:mg:


Sure do!


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Now who is goin to make accessories in the ap black!?


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

I want the hole thing but if we can't see the hole picture I will settle for a piece! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Well. . . . . . . . .













your going to have to wait until tomorrow morning. Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> That would be a feat. IF they could actually do that then I would actually consider buying one myself, especially in the AP black which I must say that I love. However, the current model is rated at 330 fps...but I've seen 2 independent tests of the wrath by 2 well respected entities. One was at 30", 70#, 350 grains and it only shot 311 fps. The other was at 29", 60#, 300 grains and it shot 301 fps (right on track to hit around 311-314 IBO). They have quite a ways to go to get to a true 345-350 IBO. All the strother fanboys are going to lose their mind after they read this post, but I have yet to see a video or proof of a wrath coming anywhere near its advertised speed. Once again I am not saying it is a bad bow or that I don't like strother, I'm just saying to not get hyped up over their speed ratings, because if you buy it just for that you might end up disappointed when you find out that the speed rating is inflated and your bow is shooting much slower than you expected it to.


I know u want someone to bite on your post so all I got to say is my wrath hit ibo and my sx1 hit ibo! Wrath 28 1/2 draw 70 lbs 351 gn arrow 309 and sx1 29 draw 70 lbs 351 gn arrow 328! Both were spot on in specs! I should say the upper ibo range for the draw length. Who cares as long as the arrow hits the right spot!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

AR&BOW said:


> Well. . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! I better get to bed so morning comes sooner! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

AR&BOW said:


> Well. . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it!!! Come on your killing me!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Hahaha

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

lol can't wait to see another pic


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

This is 2 years in a row dragging the laptop out in the evenings on a hunting trip to see teasers for new bows....last year for bowtech (ended up buying an insanity), this year for strother....love it! 

Pic please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Db65 (Mar 22, 2009)

through the grape wine. i was told that the current line was to be tweeked and continued until late feb on 2013. by the looks of it the wrath sho will probably be a juiced up wrath. probably just shaved down the 8in brace to around a 7 to pick up some speed. should put it in the 340's. also hear that they were coming out with some awesome new camos and target colors. By the looks so far and their track record, they should have a great year.


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

http://strotherarchery.com/forum/images/fbfiles/images/SA2013.jpg


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

snopro176 said:


> http://strotherarchery.com/forum/images/fbfiles/images/sa2013.jpg


about a week to late


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

snopro176 said:


> http://strotherarchery.com/forum/images/fbfiles/images/SA2013.jpg


Pre-production prototype bow......im willing to bet a quarter at least a few changes......



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

op27 said:


> about a week to late


lol sh*t. Ive been looking at this thread everyday and until today,the picture never showed up on the first page for me. Thought I thought I really stumbled across some good stuff haha. I cant wait to see the final issue.IMO its not the sexiest bow ive ever seen,but I bet its a dream to shoot.


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

how about THIS,has this been posted yet?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6381841846.172983.126142456846&type=1&theater


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)




----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Boy that's not much of a picture! I think we need another! Lol I want to see if the limbs look similar to a pse! Thanks for the pic!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

wojoattack said:


> Boy that's not much of a picture! I think we need another! Lol I want to see if the limbs look similar to a pse! Thanks for the pic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I highly doubt they have that much rubber on them!! Sorry, had to...
I like what I see!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

wojoattack said:


> Boy that's not much of a picture! I think we need another! Lol I want to see if the limbs look similar to a pse! Thanks for the pic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I will give you a hint. . . . . . . no! Well, except that they are split.:wink:


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

tease pics


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

More pics to come soon.


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

Interesting limb pocket design....


----------



## hunterp223 (Sep 25, 2011)

Db65 said:


> through the grape wine. i was told that the current line was to be tweeked and continued until late feb on 2013. by the looks of it the wrath sho will probably be a juiced up wrath. probably just shaved down the 8in brace to around a 7 to pick up some speed. should put it in the 340's. also hear that they were coming out with some awesome new camos and target colors. By the looks so far and their track record, they should have a great year.



Through the grape Wine? seems legit:clap2:


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

The pocket is looking better and better the more angles I see of it.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

ChuckA84 said:


> That would be a feat. IF they could actually do that then I would actually consider buying one myself, especially in the AP black which I must say that I love. However, the current model is rated at 330 fps...but I've seen 2 independent tests of the wrath by 2 well respected entities. One was at 30", 70#, 350 grains and it only shot 311 fps. The other was at 29", 60#, 300 grains and it shot 301 fps (right on track to hit around 311-314 IBO). They have quite a ways to go to get to a true 345-350 IBO. All the strother fanboys are going to lose their mind after they read this post, but I have yet to see a video or proof of a wrath coming anywhere near its advertised speed. Once again I am not saying it is a bad bow or that I don't like strother, I'm just saying to not get hyped up over their speed ratings, because if you buy it just for that you might end up disappointed when you find out that the speed rating is inflated and your bow is shooting much slower than you expected it to.


Just had deja vu. I swear I've seen you preachin' this same story on Strother threads before.....weird.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm really hoping they have a 2013 model that will perform as well as a SR-71, but easier to tune.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Go Strother


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

what art the specs on the 2013 wrath will it go down to 26" draw this year


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

RCValley said:


> Just had deja vu. I swear I've seen you preachin' this same story on Strother threads before.....weird.


Like I said, it is not a bad bow and with all the good things I've heard about it I may buy one myself if it performs and they are actually honest about the ratings this time around. In the other thread that you are probably talking about, one of your fellow strother lovers actually notified me that strother admitted that their speed ratings were wrong and were too high because their "chrono was calibrated wrong". However, they never changed their advertised speed ratings on the bows and continued to sell them with ratings that they apparently knew were wrong? That is false advertising, and like I stated before it is not fair to the consumers or the competition, especially because the main selling point of the bow is that it is an 8" brace height bow that gets speed as good as most 7" brace height bows. I'm sure you wouldn't be happy if you bought a $800 flat screen that said on the box that it was 56" but when you measured it after getting home it was only 52".


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I believe you have made your point about the 2012 Strother bows Chuck. This thread is about the 2013 Strother bow that is yet to come. 

Not arguing you point with you, just trying to get the thread back on topic.


----------



## kalvik (Aug 20, 2004)

Perhaps I'm seeing what I want to see, so I'm probably wrong...but it looks like the limb bolt could be visible through what appears to be a hole beside what I presume is a cylinder anchoring the bolt (how's that for enough qualifiers of uncertainty while having fun guessing!). Last bow I saw with one of those didn't need a bow press....Wishful thinking?


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

More pictures please!!!!!!!


----------



## Db65 (Mar 22, 2009)

it almost looking like a similar design to the blowtech cpx risers. i cant wait till the ata


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

We need more info soon! Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

wojoattack said:


> We need more info soon! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk




Might want to watch this thread tomorrow.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Read it too....not just watch it....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe a midnight posting???


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Garceau said:


> Read it too....not just watch it....lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


You tell folks "read for updates" up there in Wisconsin do ya?

Let's try this....... WATCH for updates on this thread tomorrow. Better?

I will expect you to cuss me on text momentarily.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll be here waiting for more inform tomorrow


----------



## Nickum1982 (Aug 7, 2012)

I hope they make it in a 26in draw this year.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

TexasCanesFan said:


> You tell folks "read for updates" up there in Wisconsin do ya?
> 
> Let's try this....... WATCH for updates on this thread tomorrow. Better?
> 
> I will expect you to cuss me on text momentarily.


ohhhhh, :boink:


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

In for later...


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

I will check back later!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh YEAH!!!!!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I like the cutouts and how it blends into the pocket.


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

looks sick!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

What's the ata on this bow?


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just in case you have a hard time putting things together in your brain......sorry about the quality i threw it together in like 3 minutes before i left for work. Looks good!


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

One good looking bow thus far. love the camo too.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

MjBears57 said:


> View attachment 1506139
> 
> Just in case you have a hard time putting things together in your brain......sorry about the quality i threw it together in like 3 minutes before i left for work. Looks good!


Putting it together like that makes it look fairly long ATA, and not as big of a brace height maybe? Someone threw out that they thought it was shorter this year, I hope they didn't just decide to make it another bow like everyone else is making, ie. 6-7BH, 29-31ATA, 335-345IBo. There's plenty of those to choose from. I thought it was cool that they had a decent ATA and generous brace height. I guess if they keep the original Wrath as an option then it would only make sense for them to make what's selling.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

You have my attention!


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

Is the ata length 33" or greater?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Freaking sweet...

So doesnt look like some originally thought eh?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

Still can't wait


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Garceau said:


> Freaking sweet...
> 
> So doesnt look like some originally thought eh?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


The bow in Keefer's picture was definitely pre-production/prototype.....the production model looks much better!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

MjBears57 said:


> The bow in Keefer's picture was definitely pre-production/prototype.....the production model looks much better!!


Yeah.....i think so as well!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to see the limbs and cams! I think i will be buying this bow. I want to see some specs! Looks sweet so far!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

MjBears57 said:


> View attachment 1506139
> 
> Just in case you have a hard time putting things together in your brain......sorry about the quality i threw it together in like 3 minutes before i left for work. Looks good!


Good work. 

BUT I will throw this out there. On the Strother Website who is to say that the black AP camo isn't the Moxie and the Predator Camo is the Wrath SHO. That is my bet. Any thoughts? 

This might answer the ATA question a few are thinking.


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

Are we going to get to see these bows today???

I had about enough of these puzzle peices......


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

FritoLay said:


> Are we going to get to see these bows today???
> 
> I had about enough of these puzzle peices......


I had thought I heard somewhere not till Nov. 17th, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

coachjdub said:


> Good work.
> 
> BUT I will throw this out there. On the Strother Website who is to say that the black AP camo isn't the Moxie and the Predator Camo is the Wrath SHO. That is my bet. Any thoughts?
> 
> This might answer the ATA question a few are thinking.


Not quite sure...the black AP says wrath on it. But it is hard to say what is what when all you get is little puzzle pieces! Just have to wait until the unveil!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I heard from dealer Nov.15 I'd like to know specs. I don't care about looks


----------



## RSTV (Aug 16, 2012)

Nov 15 is probably close to accurate. I think its a great looking bow as well. I dont think the original Wrath is leaving the stable next year.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

When will there be another pic?


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

MjBears57 said:


> When will there be another pic?


It would be a good way to brighten up a Monday for sure. (Hint hint)


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Where is AR&Bow when you need him???


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Where is AR&Bow when you need him???


You mean to tell me even YOU don't know anything about the new bows?!?!


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

In case anyone missed the previous pieces!!!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

nathanb_23 said:


> In case anyone missed the previous pieces!!!
> 
> View attachment 1508246


Hopefully they are better at building bows than making puzzles!! :beer:


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

robbyreneeward said:


> You mean to tell me even YOU don't know anything about the new bows?!?!


Nope. Not a thing.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Nope. Not a thing.


Have you gotten any bow dealerships yet? I'm sure Strother is first on the list.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

bow me said:


> hopefully they are better at building bows than making puzzles!! :beer:


ouch!


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Nope. Not a thing.





robbyreneeward said:


> Have you gotten any bow dealerships yet? I'm sure Strother is first on the list.



I hope he does! Noone provides better customer service, shipping, and communication than TCF does!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

nathanb_23 said:


> ouch!


I cannot wait for my local shop to get one in so I can shoot it.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Nope. Not a thing.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Enuff of this.
Guess I best just go out to the shop and drop a deposit.


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Man this is driving me crazy! That new pic was not much! Lol



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## lottking (Sep 2, 2009)

I already paid for mt 2013 first week in august. After i saw the pictures of Keefer's bow


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

DustyRx said:


> I hope he does! Noone provides better customer service, shipping, and communication than TCF does!


Thanks for the kind words Dusty.


----------



## SPEED FREAK (Oct 30, 2012)

Why they still using Kevins name?


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

SPEED FREAK said:


> Why they still using Kevins name?


Because of the shear amount of cost that it would be to change it to something else. You would have all the legal documentation, advertising, signage, and the fact that they would basically be starting over and loose any name recognition that they have spent the last few years building. Most people have no idea who Kevin is and they don't care. Unfortunately most people will also only buy a bow from the big companies that have the six figure advertising budgets.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

SPEED FREAK said:


> Why they still using Kevins name?


do you really think they want his name, it probably haunts them everyday.


----------



## bow_junky (May 21, 2010)

MAN OH MAN I just cant wait to shoot one of these things


----------



## SPEED FREAK (Oct 30, 2012)

I would change no matter the cost...Its basically false advertisement now being he is no longer affiliated...Yes any die hard archer knows who KS is..He has blue printed some of the best bows ever made...I would like to shoot the wrath as well..I love a sleek slinder riser..


----------



## SPEED FREAK (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance but why did they go away from the hybrid????Its been a few years since ive been on any archery forums...


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

MY god just give me some specs so I know whether or not to go put a deposit down on one now. I just need to know is the ATA over 33" and is the brace height 7" or more. That's all I care about, as long as the IBO is over 330. lol


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

vhunter said:


> MY god just give me some specs so I know whether or not to go put a deposit down on one now. I just need to know is the ATA over 33" and is the brace height 7" or more. That's all I care about, as long as the IBO is over 330. lol


There sure are a bunch of guys that like the 33-34/7 size bow, myself included. 

Hope to see that size again from Strother in the future.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> There sure are a bunch of guys that like the 33-34/7 size bow, myself included.
> 
> Hope to see that size again from Strother in the future.


Good way of answering V's question. :wink:


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

SPEED FREAK said:


> I would change no matter the cost...Its basically false advertisement now being he is no longer affiliated...Yes any die hard archer knows who KS is..He has blue printed some of the best bows ever made...I would like to shoot the wrath as well..I love a sleek slinder riser..


Its not false advertising since KS was a contractor for them and never a business associate. The name was used with permission to give some recognition to a new company. I am sure the owners regret going that route for sure, but cost is a huge thing and curt514 hit it right on the nail with his explanation.



SPEED FREAK said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but why did they go away from the hybrid????Its been a few years since ive been on any archery forums...


Tuning issues and nock travel with the ks design. Going to the 2 track gave them a great cam system and one in which dealers could quickly and easily set up.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

TexasCanesFan said:


> There sure are a bunch of guys that like the 33-34/7 size bow, myself included.
> 
> Hope to see that size again from Strother in the future.


Yeah, that does suck!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

AR&BOW said:


> Good way of answering V's question. :wink:


Me??

I don't know anything. Sure wish I did though.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Me??
> 
> I don't know anything. Sure wish I did though.


C´mon post a pic,you´ll have some,if not already a bow to play with.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

So is the SHO a "speed" mod option on the Wrath??

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> So is the SHO a "speed" mod option on the Wrath??


And a 7" brace height??????:thumbup:


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

seiowabow said:


> So is the SHO a "speed" mod option on the Wrath??
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


I would assume it is faster (do not know the specs yet) because of the SHO name, but it is a totally new bow from the 2012 Wrath. Well, the limbs are probably the same which is a good thing because they have been flawless for SA.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

The Center Limb pivot is an awesome addition. I am super pumped they added that this year. Can't wait to get to shoot one .


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I hear 30ata 7brace 340+ fps but Im a nobody so take it for what its worth,


----------



## strother69 (Apr 17, 2011)

Is this the only bow they are bringing out? what about something in the Sr 71 range ? any one hear anything?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW!!! I heard the spec's on the 2013's from a reputable dealer!!! WOW is all I'm going to say!


----------



## kalvik (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm an outlier....I am hoping for 34-35" ATA/~8" BH with at least the same IBO as the current Wrath....that is my ideal hunting bow, especially on a late November day when you have a bunch of bulky clothing on, at least here in prairie Canada. An arm guard never seems to do what a large brace height can for string clearance under those conditions...in addition to the other benefits of the BH and slightly longer ATA that I want. But I'm not holding my breath for those specs this year with Wrath as the name and SHO as the modifier. But whatever it is, I'm sure it will be nice!


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

bowtech2006 said:


> I hear 30ata 7brace 340+ fps but Im a nobody so take it for what its worth,


I herd the same thing...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

kalvik said:


> I'm an outlier....I am hoping for 34-35" ATA/~8" BH with at least the same IBO as the current Wrath....that is my ideal hunting bow, especially on a late November day when you have a bunch of bulky clothing on, at least here in prairie Canada. An arm guard never seems to do what a large brace height can for string clearance under those conditions...in addition to the other benefits of the BH and slightly longer ATA that I want. But I'm not holding my breath for those specs this year with Wrath as the name and SHO as the modifier. But whatever it is, I'm sure it will be nice!


I agree thats what I was hoping for also, besides maybe upper 330ibo or 340. but it doesn't look like it will be that, Maybe the Rush will meet our needs this year?


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the speed freaks will be very happy with strothers this year. but like everyone else is sayin yall will have to wait. lol


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

panther08 said:


> I think the speed freaks will be very happy with strothers this year. but like everyone else is sayin yall will have to wait. lol


Until when?


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Waitin to hear. nov 15th for the wrath sho. as soon as i get the relase date on the one im talkin about ill let yall know.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

whack n' stack said:


> wow!!! I heard the spec's on the 2013's from a reputable dealer!!! Wow is all i'm going to say!


c'mon man!!


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> WOW!!! I heard the spec's on the 2013's from a reputable dealer!!! WOW is all I'm going to say!


Serious!!! :angry:

How can you be that rude to us all who are waiting! 

Sharing the specs won't hurt anyone. :angel:

Common be a pal! :teeth:


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

I had the Infinity. I passed on the Rush and bought a Moxie instead. I've already took a deer with it but plan on using it for 3D next season. If they can come out with a 34ish ATA with 7ish brace at 345fps or better I'm getting it! That's what I'm hoping for anyway.:drool:


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

:happy1:


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

panther08 said:


> I think the speed freaks will be very happy with strothers this year. but like everyone else is sayin yall will have to wait. lol


This ^^^


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I for one can't wait to get my hands on one! I like the sllek design, new cutouts, never shot a center pivot so I will see what that is like and the Predator camo just pops on those pics. Will be my 2013 hunting bow for SHO! If it is better than the Wrath this bow is going to be phenomenal!


----------



## youngbuck711 (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope this will bow is something with a 8" BH in the 31-33 A2A range. beautiful. If not, I'm sure I can pick up a good deal on a wrath from last year.


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

In for later. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Have never owned a Strother - yet, but this bow by far has my interest the most of the 2013's. Looking forward to Obsession & Bowtech's release too, but based on the 2012 Wrath specs & the sneak peaks of the 2013 Wrath, this bow is already at the top of my list to test out. Hopefully the specs are as ideal as the sneak peeks look.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Everyone wont be dissapointed with this beauty.


----------



## RSTV (Aug 16, 2012)

ricksmathew said:


> I for one can't wait to get my hands on one! I like the sllek design, new cutouts, never shot a center pivot so I will see what that is like and the Predator camo just pops on those pics. Will be my 2013 hunting bow for SHO! If it is better than the Wrath this bow is going to be phenomenal!


The pics posted have been in the new AP Black camo. The predator DOES look pretty awesome as well tho.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Flat out cool looking!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

From the little i have heard this is a flat out machine, having some really nice features

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Three things I can guarentee about this bow....

Smooth
Fast
Quiet...

It's gonna be SAWEET!!!!!


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see it and hear the specs!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

It is a nice shooting bow.


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

Any more pics coming out???????????????????


----------



## kalvik (Aug 20, 2004)

bowtech2006 said:


> I agree thats what I was hoping for also, besides maybe upper 330ibo or 340. but it doesn't look like it will be that, Maybe the Rush will meet our needs this year?


That's it...the Rush SHB (super high brace)


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

My gut feeling tells me that MAYBE we will see another piece tomorrow????????????


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I keep hearing the same 2 words from guys that have shot the bow. Smooth and fast.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> I keep hearing the same 2 words from guys that have shot the bow. Smooth and fast.


Quit teasin!!!!

I hope it is smoother, faster and quieter than the 2012 models. If not, I love my Rush and will continue to shoot it. I will say the bow looks great and I like that they are changing the look to make it more of their own and less like 4-5 other bow companies.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

AR&BOW said:


> Quit teasin!!!!
> 
> I hope it is smoother, faster and quieter than the 2012 models. If not, I love my Rush and will continue to shoot it. I will say the bow looks great and I like that they are changing the look to make it more of their own and less like 4-5 other bow companies.


Did I mention accurate? I have heard that too. 

Like you, I am glad Strother will have their own distinct look for the 2013. It will not look like this or that, it will look like a bow from Strother Archery.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I keep hearing great things.....but whom are these mystery folk that have them 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

mystery folk...???


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

2013 will be Strother breaking out. It's amazing how such a young company can design and achieve what they have IMO.

I'm looking forward to shooting one!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

nathanb_23 said:


> mystery folk...???


Sandusky, huh?? Can I come get mine right from the factory??


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree smooth,fast,and nice looking


----------



## John 501 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am still shooting my Infinity and Sx1. Best customer service and bows I've shot. And I have owned about every new big four bows that have came out in the last 3 years. And none have came close to my Strothers.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Did I mention accurate? I have heard that too.
> 
> Like you, I am glad Strother will have their own distinct look for the 2013. It will not look like this or that, it will look like a bow from Strother Archery.


Sounds good!


----------



## Ronin Conan (Jul 4, 2011)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Like you, I am glad Strother will have their own distinct look for the 2013. It will not look like this or that, it will look like a bow from Strother Archery.


I'll wait till I see the other bows, but all of the preview pics look a lot like a maitland with binary cams ... The bow itself is still sounding like it will be pretty damn good, and I am looking forward to the public release.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

The light at the end of the tunnel is getting brighter by the day!


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice. If this is a 34" ata bow, I will own one.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

My wife says "Go for it!" OH YEAH!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

nathanb_23 said:


> My wife says "Go for it!" OH YEAH!


You are not Nathan.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

TexasCanesFan said:


> You are not Nathan.


That's great!


----------



## bow_junky (May 21, 2010)

Im already looking at how I can tune it lol


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

TTT!!!
I'm telling you this thing is going to one bad motha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I just hope its not a 30ata bow like i hear


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

bowtech2006 said:


> I just hope its not a 30ata bow like i hear


If it's a 30" ata, I'm out as well.


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

2lunger said:


> If it's a 30" ata, I'm out as well.


I hope they are bringing these features to the new Rush. The current Wrath is 32ATA with 8" brace and the Rush is 34 with 6.5 brace. I can't wait to see the new Rush, or whatever they call it his year.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

2lunger said:


> If it's a 30" ata, I'm out as well.


x2
Would like to see a 35-36 ata 6.5 bh bow,real 330-335 IBO:darkbeer:


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here it is!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Lets make it a little bigger Nathan.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Starting to like the looks more.... I noticed no string sleeves, that they have speed noks....hmmm


----------



## pcanada2 (Dec 31, 2011)

Someone put all the pieces of the puzzle together already


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Saweet!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

pcanada2 said:


> Someone put all the pieces of the puzzle together already


I tried, but it looked like a bow that requires 3 arms and 2 heads to shoot. Don't worry, the full picture with specs will be coming soon. . . . . not soon enough though.


----------



## pcanada2 (Dec 31, 2011)

Theb they should not start making puzzles


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Something to think about...take a look at the weight adjustment on this bow?


----------



## panfry (Jan 3, 2009)

Isn't Strothers just another Bowtech? I was under the impression that Strothers himself was a designer and employee for Bowtech now? I am probably wrong but before I get bashed this is what I was tons from my pro shop that sells both. They said he as designed many different brands. I live about 2.5 hours from Bowtech and the shop guys have been down there talking with them. Just curious. 


Hoyt MAXXIS 31
QAD Ultra HD
Spot Hogg Hunter


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I like it...


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Kevin Strother used to work for Bowtech, Elite, Strother and others. We won't get in to his background for many reasons. He was with Strother in the beginning, but for the last two years has not been. The bows have been changing from that point, very much for the better. These 2013 bows are special, and no they are not the same as a Bowtech.



panfry said:


> Isn't Strothers just another Bowtech? I was under the impression that Strothers himself was a designer and employee for Bowtech now? I am probably wrong but before I get bashed this is what I was tons from my pro shop that sells both. They said he as designed many different brands. I live about 2.5 hours from Bowtech and the shop guys have been down there talking with them. Just curious.
> 
> 
> Hoyt MAXXIS 31
> ...


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

panfry said:


> Isn't Strothers just another Bowtech? I was under the impression that Strothers himself was a designer and employee for Bowtech now? I am probably wrong but before I get bashed this is what I was tons from my pro shop that sells both. They said he as designed many different brands. I live about 2.5 hours from Bowtech and the shop guys have been down there talking with them. Just curious.
> 
> 
> Hoyt MAXXIS 31
> ...


. No Kevin strother is no longer with them


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

I think i'd like the speed nocks better, my only complaint is that my string sleeves on both bows slide up and down


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Yep I want specs now!! Going to be sweet!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I like the looks of the speed nocks as well. Excited about the new bow for sure.


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

2lunger said:


> if it's a 30", 31", 32" ata, i'm out as well.


x3!


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im really excited about this bow......looks freaking sweeeeet! any word on if this is the only new offering from Strother in '13?


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Waiting impatiently......


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

There could be 2 bows for 13' I heard.

Time will tell


----------



## rogerb65 (Oct 26, 2012)

I just shot the elite hunter and I am very impressed with the draw cycle and the back wall is amazing almost have to push the string forward. How close is strothers wrath to this? in the market for a good hunting bow.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

MjBears57 said:


> Im really excited about this bow......looks freaking sweeeeet! any word on if this is the only new offering from Strother in '13?


:tape:



rogerb65 said:


> I just shot the elite hunter and I am very impressed with the draw cycle and the back wall is amazing almost have to push the string forward. How close is strothers wrath to this? in the market for a good hunting bow.


Don't make a decision until the bow is released and you get to shoot it. It sounds impressive, but let the bow pick you.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

rogerb65 said:


> I just shot the elite hunter and I am very impressed with the draw cycle and the back wall is amazing almost have to push the string forward. How close is strothers wrath to this? in the market for a good hunting bow.


No way shape or form do i want that much let off - hard to let down smoothly, hard on shoulders to let down, no holding weight for proper form and aiming.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Garceau said:


> no holding weight for proper form and aiming.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Perfect food for TP IMO


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Can you tell us what color combos will be offered.?


----------



## rogerb65 (Oct 26, 2012)

elite hunter lets down super smooth at 65lbs but I really want to take a couple of shots with the wrath sho or regular wrath
I hear good things about them.


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

Interested. Waiting on specs. Any dealers in NE Wisconsin?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ou224 said:


> Interested. Waiting on specs. Any dealers in NE Wisconsin?


Yes- oshkosh, green bay and newest is in Shawano i believe

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Garceau said:


> No way shape or form do i want that much let off - hard to let down smoothly, hard on shoulders to let down, no holding weight for proper form and aiming.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Thats exactly the reason I sold my Elite Z28 and kept my Wrath, the Z just had to much let off. But it could be adjusted with the draw stops but I just like the Wrath better.

Actually my Z7x had much less of a valley then both of them bows. I shot it fantastic.

Cant wait for the new Strother bows!!!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Belicoso said:


> Perfect food for TP IMO


Yeah 5-6# holding weight is the great form killer.


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Yes- oshkosh, green bay and newest is in Shawano i believe
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Who has them in Green Bay?


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Pic of the rod/slide next ?


----------



## rogerb65 (Oct 26, 2012)

I know some might have a biased opinion but is the wrath really that good? Really starting to get in to bow hunting just curious because I really want a new bow I don't care too much for my pse bow madness xs.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

rogerb65 said:


> I know some might have a biased opinion but is the wrath really that good? Really starting to get in to bow hunting just curious because I really want a new bow I don't care too much for my pse bow madness xs.


I heard a bunch of good things about the 2012 models. By the looks of this bow, it should very nice.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

2012 Wrath was awesome of u like shorter ata bows

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

So after seeing yet another 2013 release and being somewhat disappointed, I can't wait to see the Wrath SHO.Currently shoot the wrath and from what I have seen so far, they have made an excellent bow better.I hope that they keep it at 7 1/2"+bh and 32"ata.Also interseted in seeing what they did with the cable slide.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

rogerb65 said:


> I know some might have a biased opinion but is the wrath really that good? Really starting to get in to bow hunting just curious because I really want a new bow I don't care too much for my pse bow madness xs.


Everybody has different tastes for what they want in a bow so you have to either try one yourself or read what others say. The Wrath is a shorter ata bow with really generous brace height at over 8". Bare bow shot produces a little vibration and a little jump. With a stabilizer on the vibration is gone and the bow just sits there. Most people seem to love them. I myself played with one for a few weeks and thought it was a great bow, but I liked the longer ATA Rush a little better. The quality of the bows is top notch also. Try one out and see what you think.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm really interested in the Wrath and Moxie. I have some reservations about a binary/short ATA bow without a yoke. I had bad luck with a short ATA Bowtech and good luck with a long ATA Bowtech shooting a fixed rest.

Has anyone shot either one of these bows with a fixed rest?


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

No new pics?


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

mjbears57 said:


> no new pics?


soon


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Keith t said:


> I'm really interested in the Wrath and Moxie. I have some reservations about a binary/short ATA bow without a yoke. I had bad luck with a short ATA Bowtech and good luck with a long ATA Bowtech shooting a fixed rest.
> 
> Has anyone shot either one of these bows with a fixed rest?


 Anyone


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Keith t said:


> Anyone


I have shot the Wrath, and I own a Rush. Shot both with fixed rests when test driving them......Didnt see or hear any issues with arrow flight. Otherwise didnt pay much attention to it. The Bows are wonderful to shoot, fixed and drop away rests.


----------



## Freesmitty (Oct 9, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=pFgD8DCRALc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=pFgD8DCRALc


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Orion_Chris (Jul 31, 2012)

Little Acorn in green bay


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Honestly I dislike the cut outs from what I have seen so far,not into round or oval at all,the current risers are much nicer IMO.Limb pockets do look interesting.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Belicoso said:


> Honestly I dislike the cut outs from what I have seen so far,not into round or oval at all,the current risers are much nicer IMO.Limb pockets do look interesting.


To each their own for sure....im looking at my current 2012 Strother and its all round and oval.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Garceau said:


> To each their own for sure....im looking at my current 2012 Strother and its all round and oval.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Hope?


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Belicoso said:


> Hope?


Yep


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope and Moxie both a bit more rounded.

Rush much more squared off.

Riser looks are important to me too....but shootability will win out.

Cant wait to get my paws on an sho....interested to see specs

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

What are the specs on the SHO


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Dont know yet

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Check out SA's webiste. Their is a "teaser" vid on the their homepage. 
http://strotherarchery.com/


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Check out the Strother Homepage to see a larger/cleaner version of the video...
www.strotherarchery.com


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

nathanb_23 said:


> Check out SA's webiste. Their is a "teaser" vid on the their homepage.
> http://strotherarchery.com/


Hahaha....
There is a vid posted this morning on this thread

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

orion_jeff said:


> check out the strother homepage to see a larger/cleaner version of the video...
> www.strotherarchery.com


this!


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Garceau said:


> Hahaha....
> There is a vid posted this morning on this thread
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


What vid????......


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Belicoso said:


> Honestly I dislike the cut outs from what I have seen so far,not into round or oval at all,the current risers are much nicer IMO.Limb pockets do look interesting.


The slide video does not make the riser look as good as it does in real life. Yes there are the ovals, but IMO this is one of the best looking bows ever. It makes my Rush look plain.



nathanb_23 said:


> What vid????......


The one you made silly.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

The leak has begun.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

***?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

I wanna shoot it! lol


----------



## zakk54 (Sep 20, 2005)

AR&BOW said:


> The leak has begun.


Ordered a 28"/60lb RH All Purpose Black for the shop... Stoked!


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

I will take that all day! I was going to be looking for a short ATA bow for this year. The hoyt spyder 30 was catching my eye until that leak! Anyone know when they will be in pro shops to test drive cause i will be there!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I like the pocket, and the cams but the ata and brace, could be better IMO.

Bow looks, different. Kinda stumpy lower half. Not so pleasing to the eye all together. I like the looks of the Hope riser better.
But the technology is very interesting. 
Now those cams on my Rush????


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

zakk54 said:


> Ordered a 28"/60lb RH All Purpose Black for the shop... Stoked!


Got an idea of what the price will be?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Karbon said:


> I like the pocket, and the cams but the ata and brace, could be better IMO.
> 
> Bow looks, different. Kinda stumpy lower half. Not so pleasing to the eye all together. I like the looks of the Hope riser better.
> But the technology is very interesting.
> Now those cams on my Rush????


I agree.

I am sure this is a great bow. Just not digging the final looks of it. Maybe it looks better in person?


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Someone didn't the memo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great! Sense the sarcasm!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

See it in person...



BradMc26 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I am sure this is a great bow. Just not digging the final looks of it. Maybe it looks better in person?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm waiting for final say when I see it in person.


----------



## Cashman90 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am not feeling the look of the riser? To each his own.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I just wouldn't want to be the person that leaked this a week early

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

awesome, another midget bow


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

BMG said:


> awesome, another midget bow


 Hmm yeah I'm not sure if those specs are enough to make me upgrade from my wrath now, 32 inches is about as short as I want to shoot, but to drop that brace height I figured that IBO would be at least a little higher. I definitely have some decision making to do, maybe I'll see if they put out another speed bow and get that beast with the 80lb limbs, because my moxie definitely fills the long ata role.


----------



## SPEED FREAK (Oct 30, 2012)

Pocket system is basically the same as Maitland.Nothing really impressive.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

RollTideBama816 said:


> Hmm yeah I'm not sure if those specs are enough to make me upgrade from my wrath now, 32 inches is about as short as I want to shoot, but to drop that brace height I figured that IBO would be at least a little higher. I definitely have some decision making to do, maybe I'll see if they put out another speed bow and get that beast with the 80lb limbs, because my moxie definitely fills the long ata role.


Have to wait for actual experience on the IBO. I have heard it is very conservative. RSTV gets 340 on his. . . have to see what real world speeds when the general public starts to get theirs.



SPEED FREAK said:


> Pocket system is basically the same as Maitland.Nothing really impressive.


Wait until the 15th when more and better pictures are released. It is actually very different from Maitland.. . . . just wait and see.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I think it was pulled for a reason....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

SPEED FREAK said:


> Pocket system is basically the same as Maitland.Nothing really impressive.


Pocket system is very different. Look at where the limb bolt is located.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Whatever...
Still an awesome bow.!
I put in my pre-order with my dealer yesterday.
He already has deposits on 7 of them so I think this is going to be a very
good model for Strother.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Garceau said:


> I think it was pulled for a reason....lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Oh, yeah I know.

LOL


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Karbon said:


> Oh, yeah I know.
> 
> LOL


:laugh:

If not you someone else would have.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Well, nothing to have me lust for a SHO over my 2012 Wrath. Can't wait to see bows actually finished in the new target colors though.


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone remember archery research bows? The dugouts remind me of that


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Cutouts


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

masterchef said:


> Anyone remember archery research bows? The dugouts remind me of that


First thing I thought of


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Eh, too short for me I'm out.


----------



## live2bowhunt (Nov 20, 2003)

I though SHO stood for Super High Output, but maybe it just means SHOrt.


----------



## SPEED FREAK (Oct 30, 2012)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Pocket system is very different. Look at where the limb bolt is located.


Ok the limb bolt is in a different spot.Still same concept and look.Risers look horrible too.I liked the thinner smaller ones better.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

I love my Wrath, but if the bow looks like that the Creed may be my bow for 2013. But I will have to wait and see what it looks like for sure.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I also heard there will be another bow like the rush coming out and it might be the rush upgrade


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wish it was longer but I will wait to shoot it before I decide.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

SPEED FREAK said:


> Ok the limb bolt is in a different spot.Still same concept and look.Risers look horrible too.I liked the thinner smaller ones better.


Everyone has different tastes, but it really is not the same concept. . . .you just have to wait and see.


----------



## Ronin Conan (Jul 4, 2011)

AR&BOW said:


> Everyone has different tastes, but it really is not the same concept. . . .you just have to wait and see.


To me it looks like an alternative design was sought to achieve the same result; it appears weight is changed by adjusting the rear support instead of the front. Otherwise the limb support system looks to be exactly the same, except that the maitland attachment at the front is neater, but I assume that was a necessary change. Not ragging on it, I just think that the it actually is the same concept, because it's a good one. Riser looks nice to me, just a little short, so will be cool to see what the other changes to the lineup are.


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I love the way it looks!! Little scared of the short ata! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

wojoattack said:


> Well I love the way it looks!! Little scared of the short ata!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I knew the "look" was getting redesigned for 2013 and was quite worried about how it would turn out. 

I am very pleased with the new look of a Strother Archery bow and like that it has its own unique look.

I really like the look of the riser. 

This will be my shortest ATA bow yet, but I have heard enough great reviews from people I trust that I am excited to get my SHO.


----------



## michswamprat (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

michswamprat said:


> View attachment 1517080


Have I mentioned how much I dislike Kenny?!?!?


----------



## michswamprat (Nov 13, 2008)

That pic surfaced on Facebook in a similar manner as Keefer's.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Have I mentioned how much I dislike Kenny?!?!?


No comment.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope they have another model coming out.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmmmm. This one's gonna take a while to grow on me.:sad:


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Orion_Chris said:


> Little Acorn in green bay


This is THE dealer to buy from!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

RCValley said:


> I hope they have another model coming out.


I sure hope so to!


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

Can someone please pm me the specs on the bow please. I missed the posted before it was deleted. Thanks. 

Matt


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Will the SHO be the best short ATA bow for 2012?


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Orion_Jeff said:


> Will the SHO be the best short ATA bow for 2012?


You mean 2013?


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> You mean 2013?


LOL, what day is it? Yes, 2013 was what I meant...


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

These specs are not correct...



Karbon said:


> Specs?
> 
> 30ATA
> 7 5/8 brace
> 335 IBO


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Orion_Jeff said:


> These specs are not correct...


How so?


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I thought is was 7 3/8


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Specs will be announced sometime this week, waiting patiently to see them!


----------



## b0whunt3r (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the cutouts and the new look can't wait till i get to shoot one.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## CRU (Aug 4, 2009)

I like the looks of the new limb pockets.


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

I saw a better pic on another site.. Im almost definitely gonna be buying this bow as long as it draws smooth with a decent valley. Im excited!!


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like they copied maitlands limb pocket design


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

jmann28 said:


> Looks like they copied maitlands limb pocket design


Looks can be deceiving


----------



## b0whunt3r (Aug 7, 2010)

Just recently had my 2012 RUSH stolen out the back of my truck, can't wait until it gets released I need new bow!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

b0whunt3r said:


> Just recently had my 2012 RUSH stolen out the back of my truck, can't wait until it gets released I need new bow!
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


That really sucks. Hope insurance is covering it for ya.


----------



## youngbuck711 (Jan 31, 2007)

so... specs tomorrow?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

youngbuck711 said:


> so... specs tomorrow?



Yes, tomorrow!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I ca t imagine why....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Is it tomorrow yet? This wait is killing me.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

What?

Just ask Steve....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Ready for tomorrow.


I think the wrath will be a hit, nice specs too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michswamprat (Nov 13, 2008)

Here it is....the 2013 Strother Archery Wrath SHO!


----------



## youngbuck711 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## youngbuck711 (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone have MSRP on this rig yet?


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome looking.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

youngbuck711 said:


> Anyone have MSRP on this rig yet?


No....great question 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slicker (Mar 12, 2009)

from what i heard MSRP is 839


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Looks good are we gonna get to see the other bows?


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

I want one. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

slicker said:


> from what i heard msrp is 839


1 millllllionn dollars


----------



## RSTV (Aug 16, 2012)

This is a great shooting rig. Here is mine decked out with custom Stage 1 Strings, Ripcord Code Red, Sword Centurion Sight, Stokerized SS1 stab, and TreeLimb Premium quiver. It holds extremely steady at full draw, especially for a short ATA bow. Real world speed is awesome, 311 Fps at 28.5/70 with 368gr arrow. My hunting arrow is 420gr @ 292fps. Ive shot it out to 80 yds on sight in. Very solid bow!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

niceeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Very nice Kenny. I am ready to get mine for sure.


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

slicker said:


> from what i heard MSRP is 839


$839 is for sure the MSRP!

I want to know when we will get a look at the Rush XT!!

GF


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Very good looking rig! Strother should have a winner there. 

Does anyone have a pic of it in Predator? Kinda partial to that pattern......


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Loojs great. How does it compare to the 2012 wrath

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RSTV (Aug 16, 2012)

Tn10point said:


> Loojs great. How does it compare to the 2012 wrath
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Just as smooth, if not smoother on the draw cycle. My SHO is 19fps faster than the original Wrath with same arrows.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have heard the badger2 cam somehow improved upon the original....

19fps is huge Kenny

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> Very good looking rig! Strother should have a winner there.
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of it in Predator? Kinda partial to that pattern......


I am all about predator as well!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Sweet looking bow Kenny!


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

these specs are awesome in my opinion.. Its like a switchback XT on steroids!! love it


----------



## strother69 (Apr 17, 2011)

will they still offer the 2012 wrath i wonder?


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Good looking and nice shooting bow.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Just sold my 2012 Wrath to a guy at work. And as soon as he pays me i will be heading to the shop yo order my new Wrath SHO.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

strother69 said:


> will they still offer the 2012 wrath i wonder?


Hmmmm....i would think so. Its different enough 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

RSTV said:


> This is a great shooting rig. Here is mine decked out with custom Stage 1 Strings, Ripcord Code Red, Sword Centurion Sight, Stokerized SS1 stab, and TreeLimb Premium quiver. It holds extremely steady at full draw, especially for a short ATA bow. Real world speed is awesome, 311 Fps at 28.5/70 with 368gr arrow. My hunting arrow is 420gr @ 292fps. Ive shot it out to 80 yds on sight in. Very solid bow!


I am stoked. I have the same specs and the same arrows. Hopefully if I get one it will shoot similar. Will have to give
crackers a call in the spring. Great lookin bow!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

All 4 of the 2012 bows will be carried forward to 2013 with the new Wrath SHO added to the lineup for a total of 5 bows. 

Color options for the Wrath, Hope, Rush and Moxie will be different for 2013, but otherwise the same bows. 

Hope that helps everyone.


----------



## RSTV (Aug 16, 2012)

Thats good to know Joe. Should be a great lineup. Especially if the Rush gets souped up a little!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Kenny,

Put up the pic of it hanging in tree....that one is nice shot 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Will this be offered in 65lbs. limbs? That set up seems to work great for me. I would not want to turn a 70lbs. down to 65 if I don't have to.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

coachjdub said:


> Will this be offered in 65lbs. limbs? That set up seems to work great for me. I would not want to turn a 70lbs. down to 65 if I don't have to.


Don't believe so, but not absolutely sure.


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks AR&BOW, hehe I think you answered my question on the Strother Forum as well. Just thought I would post it here too. Thanks!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

TexasCanesFan said:


> All 4 of the 2012 bows will be carried forward to 2013 with the new Wrath SHO added to the lineup for a total of 5 bows.
> 
> Color options for the Wrath, Hope, Rush and Moxie will be different for 2013, but otherwise the same bows.
> 
> Hope that helps everyone.


But I also hear crickets talking.


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Wonder if you can fit the new Badger Cam 2 on last years Wrath??? :set1_thinking:

Who will be the first to try?!?


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Rush xt???


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Rush xt???


That sounds fast.


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

I think I want a Rush Xt!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

if the new rush has a new center pivot style riser..i may have to get one. I bet this new wrath is even more dead in hand than the last


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Rush xt?



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Rush xt?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


I hope the rumor is true! Lol if not wrath sho is what it will be!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerb65 (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn! That is sick too bad I have a 30.5 inch dl guess I have to get the 2012


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well...that rumor just started here....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karlan78 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been following Strother for a while and the Rush XT has me intrigued too. The Rush was so underrated last year and if they made it better...gonna be hard to pass up.


----------



## lottking (Sep 2, 2009)

I just told my dealer to order the new rush. Left handed 70 # 30" draw ap black.


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Rush xt?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


It shows it on the 2013 price list....Maybe I was not suppose to say anything....But all dealers got the same info....Figured cats out of the bag!

GF


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol....its ok im sure.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Arky1cam said:


> It shows it on the 2013 price list....Maybe I was not suppose to say anything....But all dealers got the same info....Figured cats out of the bag!
> 
> GF


Oh yeah. It's in the dealer packet, so not a secret.


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, if the Rush doesn't get the same makeover it's going to be a let down for me. I will just keep shooting my Moxie till next year and see what they do then.


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

I might be asking a dumb question, but what would the XT stand for in the new Rush?


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Oh yeah. It's in the dealer packet, so not a secret.


The only secret is when I guess.




coachjdub said:


> I might be asking a dumb question, but what would the XT stand for in the new Rush?


X-Terminator.

Actually I have no freakin clue, that was just a wild guess. lol


----------



## michswamprat (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm, is it possible that the bow in Keefer's picture is a Rush XT in disguise? Just a thought. That bow is very different from the Wrath SHO. It also appears to have different/longer limbs. Just a thought......and maybe a little wishful thinking??? We shall see:mg:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

michswamprat said:


> Hmmm, is it possible that the bow in Keefer's picture is a Rush XT in disguise? Just a thought. That bow is very different from the Wrath SHO. It also appears to have different/longer limbs. Just a thought......and maybe a little wishful thinking??? We shall see:mg:


Possible....just not probable.

As i stated pages ago Keefer's bow was pre production prototype.

There were a handful bouncing around. Like all manufacturers. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

coachjdub said:


> I might be asking a dumb question, but what would the XT stand for in the new Rush?


XTRA-TITS! I couldnt imagine a rush even more tits than last years!


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

They wouldnt have to do very much at all to the Rush to make me want a second one...


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

michswamprat said:


> Hmmm, is it possible that the bow in Keefer's picture is a Rush XT in disguise? Just a thought. That bow is very different from the Wrath SHO. It also appears to have different/longer limbs. Just a thought......and maybe a little wishful thinking??? We shall see:mg:


No, it was not. Camera angle had a lot to do with perceived looks along with some changes from prototype to production.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

It doesnt matter to me what model bow Strother makes,they all shoot great.


----------



## Letchcore (Nov 12, 2012)

RSTV said:


> This is a great shooting rig. Here is mine decked out with custom Stage 1 Strings, Ripcord Code Red, Sword Centurion Sight, Stokerized SS1 stab, and TreeLimb Premium quiver. It holds extremely steady at full draw, especially for a short ATA bow. Real world speed is awesome, 311 Fps at 28.5/70 with 368gr arrow. My hunting arrow is 420gr @ 292fps. Ive shot it out to 80 yds on sight in. Very solid bow!


Those numbers are a little better than the Creed I have shot. If I remember correctly the Creed was 301 at 28/70 with a 367gr arrow. Anyway I have never even shot a Strother but that bow looks sick! The ATA, BH, speed, weight, all perfect for a hunting bow. Im interested. Anyone know when they will ship? I would like to test drive one!


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

3dbowtechman said:


> It doesnt matter to me what model bow Strother makes,they all shoot great.


I agree!!



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Rush XT........They are gonna make me make another tough decision! I did this last year when I picked my Rush over the Wrath. Maybe my wife will let me get em both?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Easier to ask forgiveness than permission! 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Easier to ask forgiveness than permission!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


 NOt in My house .........learned the Hard way.....:thumbs_do


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Just ordered my Wrath SHO without asking the wife. Wish me luck lol


----------



## b0whunt3r (Aug 7, 2010)

Good luck let us know how it works out

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Tn10point said:


> Just ordered my Wrath SHO without asking the wife. Wish me luck lol


Do what I do, get the same camo each time and they never know.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

AR&BOW said:


> Do what I do, get the same camo each time and they never know.


LOL, my wife shoots and hunts with me. So she knows when something new comes in the door


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Tn10point said:


> LOL, my wife shoots and hunts with me. So she knows when something new comes in the door


Well, get here one also.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

AR&BOW said:


> Do what I do, get the same camo each time and they never know.


You sly dog! :spy:


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait to here the first detailed review on this bow. I plan to make a stop in to TAZ archery to test one out against a Elite hunter sometime after the new year. Man this wait is killing me! another month and a half. 

When do you all think dealers will be getting the new Wrath SHO in?


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

coachjdub said:


> Can't wait to here the first detailed review on this bow. I plan to make a stop in to TAZ archery to test one out against a Elite hunter sometime after the new year. Man this wait is killing me! another month and a half.
> 
> When do you all think dealers will be getting the new Wrath SHO in?


Strother told me the one i ordered should ship mid December. I hope they are right.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

where did you get yours Tn10point? I see you are a fellow east Tennesseean, quite a few of us on here lol


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

mtn3531 said:


> where did you get yours Tn10point? I see you are a fellow east Tennesseean, quite a few of us on here lol


Toms Sporting Goods in Morristown. 423-581-3811 Just ask for Mickey. He will take great care of you.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Tn10point said:


> Strother told me the one i ordered should ship mid December. I hope they are right.


That will be a nice Christmas present :wink:


----------



## michswamprat (Nov 13, 2008)

The SHO is the real deal. Way to go fellas, looks like another hit on your hands! I didn't shoot it, but this bow felt amazing in my hand and the Realtree Black looks phenominal!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I love the looks of that bow. Riser has a very cool, unique look to it. 

Ready to get mine.


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Were did you find that pic?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

texascanesfan said:


> i love the looks of that bow. Riser has a very cool, unique look to it.
> 
> Ready to get mine.


x2.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

texascanesfan said:


> i love the looks of that bow. Riser has a very cool, unique look to it.
> 
> Ready to get mine.



x3.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone heard anything new on the rumored Rush XD or XT whatever it was being called? I figure if it is coming out they will do another set of puzzle pieces for a month. With an unveil at the ATA or something.


----------



## lottking (Sep 2, 2009)

Unveil at the ata show is what i was told.


----------



## DavBoy (Jul 6, 2005)

^^^^This


----------



## John 501 (Oct 20, 2008)

My Sho has been ordered. I cant wait till it arrives.


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

When is the ata show? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

wojoattack said:


> When is the ata show?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Jan 7-9


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have heard from three people it doesn't feel as short as it is. 

Im gonna have to try one soon

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michswamprat (Nov 13, 2008)

It absolutely does not feel like a 30" bow. Short ATA bows don't typically appeal to me but this felt phenominal. 


Garceau said:


> I have heard from three people it doesn't feel as short as it is.
> 
> Im gonna have to try one soon
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

michswamprat said:


> It absolutely does not feel like a 30" bow. Short ATA bows don't typically appeal to me but this felt phenominal.


So what is the secret on this bow that it doesn´t feel like a 30inch ata bow,especially at the sharp string angle(for those who use a peep sight) those small bows produce with draw lengths behind 27-28inch ?
Thanks


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Belicoso said:


> So what is the secret on this bow that it doesn´t feel like a 30inch ata bow,especially at the sharp string angle(for those who use a peep sight) those small bows produce with draw lengths behind 27-28inch ?
> Thanks


The nerve of you to ask that question! It is a Strother and there is magic in them bows. It's amazing how the mind will deceive you when you want something so bad and believe the hype.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

What i have heard was because of the fairly large cams the string angle is closer to what a 32 ata bow is.

But with my draw its always been the issue of eye to peep more than the feel of a short bow.

Im torn

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

michswamprat said:


> It absolutely does not feel like a 30" bow. Short ATA bows don't typically appeal to me but this felt phenominal.


Agreed



Belicoso said:


> So what is the secret on this bow that it doesn´t feel like a 30inch ata bow,especially at the sharp string angle(for those who use a peep sight) those small bows produce with draw lengths behind 27-28inch ?
> Thanks


Here is my experience. It doesn't feel like a 30" to me because it holds so well. . . just sits there. This is something I have not experienced with such a short bow before. I shoot a Rush and had a Wrath for a couple weeks to play with. It was a great bow and I loved it mainly because of the BH, but for me it did not hold as well and I shot the Rush better. The cams are a little larger on the SHO so that does help. I will say though that at my DL of 28.5" the string angle is approaching the point exceeding the angle I like. I think a 29" DL would be fine also, but if I was a 30" I don't think it would be for me. I do know several people with 30" DL's that shoot short bows and just got used to the string angle because they wanted a short bow. Those people would probably love this bow also, but if I was a 30" I would continue to shoot my Rush.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

I like what i am hearing:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I got to check one out today, didn't get to shoot it though. I plan on shooting it tomorrow and I like what I see so far!


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

ricksmathew said:


> I got to check one out today, didn't get to shoot it though. I plan on shooting it tomorrow and I like what I see so far!


Pleas let us know what you think!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Is it possible with more parallel limbs we get less string angle?

Im gonna have to sketch that out?

If it is different maybe that's a stat i need to pay attention too

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

coachjdub said:


> Pleas let us know what you think!


Yes we need live updates tomorrow. While you are giving the SHO a test drive.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Come on Rick. Updates. We know you shot it by now.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Come on Rick. Updates. We know you shot it by now.



Sorry Joe, I couldn't get on AT for the last day and half!


Shot about 10 arrows through a 62# Wrath SHO, it had not sight or stabilizer on it. The draw was very smooth all the way to I hit the wall, no hump at all. The bow held like a rock, I couldn't tell it was a 30" ATA bow. At the shot it was just dead, the best feeling bow I have shot. I shot the bow inside so I can't really comment on noise, I want to see what it feels like with a stabilizer on it and shoot it outside to see how quiet it is. The maching and camo were flawless and I expected no less.


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

Going to get to play with one of these tomorrow at the shop. Sounds like ol' MPL himself will be there. Can't wait.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

ricksmathew said:


> Sorry Joe, I couldn't get on AT for the last day and half!
> 
> 
> Shot about 10 arrows through a 62# Wrath SHO, it had not sight or stabilizer on it. The draw was very smooth all the way to I hit the wall, no hump at all. The bow held like a rock, I couldn't tell it was a 30" ATA bow. At the shot it was just dead, the best feeling bow I have shot. I shot the bow inside so I can't really comment on noise, I want to see what it feels like with a stabilizer on it and shoot it outside to see how quiet it is. The maching and camo were flawless and I expected no less.


It is surprising for a 30" ATA bow. Never have I liked short bows before and was skeptical. . . . . I ordered one if that says anything.



2lunger said:


> Going to get to play with one of these tomorrow at the shop. Sounds like ol' MPL himself will be there. Can't wait.


Cool, lets us know your thoughts and comparisons to your other bow lines.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

2lunger said:


> Going to get to play with one of these tomorrow at the shop. Sounds like ol' MPL himself will be there. Can't wait.


Okay lets hear your thoughts on the new SHO


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Anyone know if a qad hdx will sit flush against the riser, or will there need to be a gap?


----------



## SX? (Aug 1, 2011)

Ya...You will need the spacer to move the rest to the center shot which is clearly marked on the shelf.....7/8" - 15/16".
Front to rear it works just fine pushed into a firm position against the shooter side of the riser.
MPL


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

Tn10point said:


> Okay lets hear your thoughts on the new SHO


Unfortunately, I didn't make it. I woke up to a sick little one and was home bound today. I did talk to one of the guys that was there and got to play and I can give you his thoughts on it if you like.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

2lunger said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't make it. I woke up to a sick little one and was home bound today. I did talk to one of the guys that was there and got to play and I can give you his thoughts on it if you like.


Yes please i would like to hear their thoughts on the bow. Mine cant get here soon enough.


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

The first thing my buddy said was "smooooootthhhh as silk."

His text to me, "Cam is very smooth. I was shocked. It didn't feel like a short axle to axle bow. It grouped very well. I don't have anything negative to say about it." 

He also added that he liked the new liked the new limb pockets. He did not chrono it, so I don't have any numbers for it.

He is a 29" dl to put his assessment into perspective for you. He is also very finicky about what he likes. Hope this helps.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Same experience for me as your friend. People are going to love the limb pockets when they see them in person.


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

I love it and I have not saw one in person yet!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I hate new products...it makes my wallet hurt.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Karbon said:


> I hate new products...it makes my wallet hurt.


Lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Karbon said:


> I hate new products...it makes my wallet hurt.


LOL! I don't have the $$ to feed the new product addiction so I have to live vicariously through guys like you.:laugh:


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

I really want to see one in Predator, I hope as soon as December roles around and people start getting them in they post a little Predator SHO eye candy for us. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

coachjdub said:


> I really want to see one in Predator, I hope as soon as December roles around and people start getting them in they post a little Predator SHO eye candy for us. :thumbs_up


Oh don't worry as soon as my predator sho comes in. I will have plenty of pics.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tn10point said:


> Oh don't worry as soon as my predator sho comes in. I will have plenty of pics.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Awesome!! The black AP is cool but I still like predator better. Can't wait for pics


----------



## SX? (Aug 1, 2011)

The riser cut outs and design really make the P3D "pop".....
I am "torn" between the P3D and the APB.....Guess I will need one of each!


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

SX? said:


> The riser cut outs and design really make the P3D "pop".....
> I am "torn" between the P3D and the APB.....Guess I will need one of each!
> 
> View attachment 1527875


Hey there is my bow. Quit taking pics of it. Put it in the box and ship it to me. I promise to take full pics of it. Instead of all the teaser pics. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Placed my order for my Wrath Sho in black ap! Can't wait! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

wojoattack said:


> Placed my order for my Wrath Sho in black ap! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new bow. Any idea on when it should arrive?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

I ordered for a specific date of march 1st. I don't need it until then. I will be ice fishing hard until the end of march! My dealer is 6 hours away so I ordered now!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Spent a lot of time with one today fully set up. 

Very dead in hand!

Cp truly lived up to that portion. Smooth draw, weight feels like it comes on a little earlier than last year wrath....but may be how its getting a bit more speed!









Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn that thing looks short. Looks like a nice bow though.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

30ata....

Is short!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

I deffinately like it more in the picture above opposed to the renderings and touch ups posted on the web site.
AR&BOW, I retract my statement on the other thread!:darkbeer:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

If dead in hand feel is for you....this thing is sick!

I felt even more so than the BT....may be because a little more parallel limb design?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Garceau said:


> Spent a lot of time with one today fully set up.
> 
> Very dead in hand!
> 
> ...


We need more details. At least i do. I'm going crazy here waiting on mine to show up.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ask away.....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Garceau,
Would you be able to take a short video of the shot from a couple angles and post it on youtube?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I will....but not for few days or week.....i left for hunting trip today. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Garceau said:


> I will....but not for few days or week.....i left for hunting trip today.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Awesome! I'm in no rush, however, some of these guys probably are. The only strother dealer here dropped them so they could afford to carry 3 of the big brands. So the only testing I can do is youtube and a gamble.


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

AF_TT said:


> Awesome! I'm in no rush, however, some of these guys probably are. The only strother dealer here dropped them so they could afford to carry 3 of the big brands. So the only testing I can do is youtube and a gamble.


I'm in the same boat. Gonna be buying this most likely without testing one as there are no dealers anywhere near me that carry Strother..


----------



## OrionAdventures (Mar 17, 2009)

the bow tuned fast. got it sighted in for 20, 30 and 40. Broadheads hitting with field pts. I am going to try to test it more on a buck in Sask in 2 weeks. While Garceau was taking pics and tweeting or whatever you computer guys call it,LOL. I was shooting. I was really shocked at how well it shoots. Never been a short bow guy but this bow is amazing so far. Its hard to explain why but smooth, quiet, no hand shock and really accurate. Great tree stand bow.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

OrionAdventures said:


> the bow tuned fast. got it sighted in for 20, 30 and 40. Broadheads hitting with field pts. I am going to try to test it more on a buck in Sask in 2 weeks. While Garceau was taking pics and tweeting or whatever you computer guys call it,LOL. I was shooting. I was really shocked at how well it shoots. Never been a short bow guy but this bow is amazing so far. Its hard to explain why but smooth, quiet, no hand shock and really accurate. Great tree stand bow.


The more i hear the more pumped i get. I sure hope mine shows up in time for a little late season hunting.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

LoL

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

What is the valley and back wall like compared to last years wrath?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Back wall still has draw stops so rock hard.....

Valley felt same as this years. But to be honest i was shooting my hinge release so i djdnt notice


Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Did you guys get a chance to shoot through a chronograph ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Garceau, 

What weight was the bow set up at? Would you say it drew easy for the weight or was it about normal. How did it balance and hold? 

Can you comment on the noise and how loud it was?


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

AF_TT said:


> I deffinately like it more in the picture above opposed to the renderings and touch ups posted on the web site.
> AR&BOW, I retract my statement on the other thread!:darkbeer:


:wink:



Garceau said:


> Ask away.....
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Ok. . . . how do you think it feels in your hand while holding it at full draw and what was your impression of the valley and transition to let down? I was surprised how comfortable it felt and seemed to balance really good. Actually kind of felt a tad better than my Rush which I love. This really surprised me for a short bow. I was hoping for it, but not expecting it. Loved the valley because I could relax and not have to worry about it taking off, yet no need to push one bit to get it to go like slaved cams with deep valleys.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

AF_TT said:


> I deffinately like it more in the picture above opposed to the renderings and touch ups posted on the web site.
> AR&BOW, I retract my statement on the other thread!:darkbeer:





OrionAdventures said:


> the bow tuned fast. got it sighted in for 20, 30 and 40. Broadheads hitting with field pts. I am going to try to test it more on a buck in Sask in 2 weeks. While Garceau was taking pics and tweeting or whatever you computer guys call it,LOL. I was shooting. I was really shocked at how well it shoots. Never been a short bow guy but this bow is amazing so far. Its hard to explain why but smooth, quiet, no hand shock and really accurate. Great tree stand bow.



Hey Chris, good to see ya on here. I totally agree with ya.

Did you notice the cam lean??. . . . . . .there was none. . . zip, zero. My Rush has some cam lean, but not out of the ordinary at all.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

wojoattack said:


> What is the valley and back wall like compared to last years wrath?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I think it is very close to the same, but it did feel like you could relax a tad more without it wanting to go on you at all.


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

AR&BOW said:


> I think it is very close to the same, but it did feel like you could relax a tad more without it wanting to go on you at all.


Sweet I'm going to love this bow! I love every thing about my 2012 wrath!! Love my Sx 1 also!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## kalvik (Aug 20, 2004)

Imagine what it would be like with another 3" - 4" ATA...in case anyone is listening!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

kalvik said:


> Imagine what it would be like with another 3" - 4" ATA...in case anyone is listening!


Would love to see that


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

krojemann said:


> Damn that thing looks short. Looks like a nice bow though.


agree... bit short... looks nice... do dig them large mean cams... 

future... Wrath Sho "XL" ???


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

AR&BOW said:


> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. . . . how do you think it feels in your hand while holding it at full draw and what was your impression of the valley and transition to let down? I was surprised how comfortable it felt and seemed to balance really good. Actually kind of felt a tad better than my Rush which I love. This really surprised me for a short bow. I was hoping for it, but not expecting it. Loved the valley because I could relax and not have to worry about it taking off, yet no need to push one bit to get it to go like slaved cams with deep valleys.


Felt great in my hand. Held real well.....it wasnt set up for me (touch short on dl and peep) so couldnt get a real test drive.

Didnt feel as short as i thought it would. Its very quiet and zero shock (which isnt a primary factor i use) but im still blown away by it.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

AR&BOW said:


> Hey Chris, good to see ya on here. I totally agree with ya.
> 
> Did you notice the cam lean??. . . . . . .there was none. . . zip, zero. My Rush has some cam lean, but not out of the ordinary at all.


I didnt notice lean.....but will admit i didnt look either.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

How was the noise on the shot, quiet? Was the grip the same as last years or at least similar?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Very quiet.

Same grip i thought.....because after i shot this i went back to my moxie and didn't notice a difference 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

How did the black ap look in person? When the bow is at rest do the limbs look like they have more preload?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Black ap is cool.....i would personally prefer all black myself.

Limbs at rest font look preloaded....just parallel 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr. Garceau, tell us about the new limb pocket system, what do you think of it?


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Great feedback Kevin and Chris. Thanks for the pic and info. I am liking everything I hear so far. 

Ready to get mine for sure.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Orion_Jeff said:


> Mr. Garceau, tell us about the new limb pocket system, what do you think of it?


Sorry....forgot that 

Its a real solid system. The limbs are very much supported for a longer length which is helping the noise snd vibration i think.

Looks more complicated in pics that it really is. Im very excited to see this system in a longer bow. Maybe even a tourney bow for next year.

I can only assume this system would reduce cam lean....but obviously with a binary you will have some. This bow also had the 2012 cable slide system on it.

Speed seemed real good lemme see if i can dig up the actual specs.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

272fps
28.5 dl
62lbs
440gr arrow
Peep
D loop

Pretty much out of the box, no specific tuning. 

Which best i can tell without running it through calculator is mid 330s ibo.

Thats actual dl, not advertised

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Garceau said:


> 272fps
> 28.5 dl
> 62lbs
> 440gr arrow
> ...


Sounds good! What do u mean that's actual dl, not advertised? My brain isn't working to good this morning! Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Strother unlike some companies dl is very accurate when actually measured.

Others may say 28 but come in closer to 28.5/29 this ups the speed they get.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Strother unlike some companies dl is very accurate when actually measured.
> 
> Others may say 28 but come in closer to 28.5/29 this ups the speed they get.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man! I new there draw length was spot on! 28.5 is my draw length to. How was the pep and string angle at full draw? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

String angle was there.....lol

I tgink that's a number im going to start measuring for reference and my own shooting info

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John 501 (Oct 20, 2008)

I cant wait till mine shows up! I am liking what im seeing ......:darkbeer:


Garceau said:


> Spent a lot of time with one today fully set up.
> 
> Very dead in hand!
> 
> ...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Did they give ya a date to expect it?

I know of only three that are out there besides the reps......



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Mid December is what i was told on mine.


----------



## chainsawz (Jun 23, 2011)

Just received both. Awesome looking bows....now to get them setup with matching accessories.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

chainsawz said:


> Just received both. Awesome looking bows....now to get them setup with matching accessories.
> View attachment 1543278


Dang that is a sweet looking pair of bows right there


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

chainsawz said:


> Just received both. Awesome looking bows....now to get them setup with matching accessories.
> View attachment 1543278


You suck!!!

j/k, your lucky and they look great


----------



## chainsawz (Jun 23, 2011)

Added a Sword Centurion (matching pattern) sight and a KTECH KSB string stop and KTECH KB2 Stabilizer....waiting on the Vapor Trail Pro-V rest.


----------

